# Homemade DTG printer



## Pattersons325 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am making a homemade DTG machine using an Epson 1280c. My plan is to use a bulk CIS system and pigmented ink to print on 100% and 50/50 blend T-shirts. I need advice:
Assuming I have the technical expertise to build the machine:
Is this the right choice of ink for printing on white and light colored t's?
Is there a way to print white with the 1280 and where can I learn how?
Will the 1280's print heads function with pigmented ink?
Which bulk CIS system would be recommended?


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

a lack of rip is your real problem. I built a epson 1160 dtg, prints ok but you really need 3 passes to get decent ink coverage and getting three to lineup with the epson driver is a bit to hit and miss for my liking, so you end up wasting alot of ink and shirts.


----------



## Pattersons325 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi and thanks for starting the input. Let me explain my circumstance: I can handle the mechanical part of building the machine, but I have no knowledge of the technical end of the printing process. Having said that, what is rip, why do I lack it, and how can I get it?


----------



## katta_lin (May 19, 2008)

Belt-driven positioning tables
igus® DryLinÂ® ZLW - Toothed belt axis
Circuit Specialists Inc. - 0
Circuit Specialists Inc. - 0

Docs+ Drivers
Index of /downloads/Documents
Index of /downloads/Drivers

CISS
Continuous Ink


----------



## Pattersons325 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the great links!
John


----------

